# Black dragon hmpk



## trilobite

Bought a pair of black dragons from the show and tried them out in the spawn tank. It was a very peaceful spawn with only a bit of scale damage to the female. Male is a bit dense and didnt understand the need to blow a nest until he realized be needed somewhere to put all the eggs that were in his mouth...

Both parents have thick scaling and full masks and I get the feeling I'll need to watch out for irids creeping over the eyes in the fry, so I'll be watching them very closely
Males main problem is his spoon head which Im not too keen on, female should help smooth that out though
Fry became free swimming 2 days ago and are all feasting an vinegar eels at the moment

Heres mum


I'll try and get a decent pic of dad later, he sulks when he sees a camera

You can see his useless "nest" in these pics


----------



## kjg1029

wow there both beautiful!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Good luck with your fry. It's always nice to have a pair that don't tear each other to pieces during courtship/spawning.


----------



## mashp

cool, wish you luck


----------



## Elleth

Lovely pair, Subbing!


----------



## nakito

subbing!


----------



## trilobite

This spawn is quite a small spawn, about 5-6 that I can find (Ive put them with my dragon marble hmpk spawn)
Males are starting to show and the 2 biggest ones enjoy sparring with each other, hopefully theres a nice female in there too




and heres the dad


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Subscribing! Any cupped yet?


----------



## kjg1029

wow! Beautiful


----------



## Sadist

What an awesome pair! The spawn are looking nice, too.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  no havent jarred any yet, they are still too small at the moment. but Im thinking I might move them out to live with my melano spawn in the bigger tub now that they wont get eaten


----------



## BlueInkFish

You manage too get the most amazing pictures, you also breed the most stunning pairs!


----------



## trilobite

First jarred boy, hes very round and awkward looking...hopefully theres some sharper looking siblings lurking in the grow out


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lovely! I'll be waiting for more pictures ;-)


----------



## InStitches

love his face


----------



## trilobite

Ive decided to cull most of this spawn, most of them developed their dads ugly face... and a few had very thick scaling at such a young age, which will lead problems when they are older. 
Might respawn the parents later to get a higher yeild and see if theres anything decent or find a new male...but overall quite a disappointing spawn... 

Anyway heres the boy Im keeping


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm sorry about the spawn, you did find one too keep though, am I right ;-)?

Btw, I'm loving the new avatar! I'm always so jealous of your photography :lol:


----------



## Laki

They look like cookies and cream. Great work, they're awesome!


----------



## trilobite

litelboyblu said:


> I'm sorry about the spawn, you did find one too keep though, am I right ;-)?
> 
> Btw, I'm loving the new avatar! I'm always so jealous of your photography :lol:


Yeah keeping one pair, but am nervous about how theyll turn out,

Lol thanks! I was bored so gave them all my keepers a massive photoshoot yesterday. But my camera makes it a painful process :lol:
Hes my absolute fave boy, cant wait to breed him. I found a decent sister of his hiding in one of the jars as well so will be fun to see what they will produce for me


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That's a shame your results with this spawn were so disappointing. It's always tough having to make decisions like that. 

I agree that your recent photos have been superb. They really capture the personality and beauty of these fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! I can defeniatley see why he is your favorite fish!!!!!


----------



## trilobite

Lol thanks, I figured that if I just put the jar into a poly box and shine a light into it I can get half decent photos


----------



## sharkettelaw1

One of my breeders look much like the one in your avatar...I've just bred mine to a blue dt for better form


----------

